# Masterbuilt electric smoker with remote, temperature differences



## dakotasmike (Jan 14, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has one of these and knows about the temp readouts on the remote itself. If you hit the "meat probe" button on the remote, it shows 3 numbers. One is obviously the meat probe temp, another is the actual temp and the last is what the temp is set at correct?? My question is, WHERE is the inside temp measured at? is it reading from the inside top or inside bottom? I seem to have a 20 degree difference between the meat probe and the internal temp when the meat probe is just hanging on its resting location against the inside wall (not in the meat). I am also concerned which is more accurate the probe or the internal temp thermometer.

Seems to me if the meat probe isnt in the meat, the meat probe temp and the inside temp should be closer to the same rather than 20 degrees difference.

Does anyone experience this as well? Any input would be fantastic!

oh btw i think its a 30'' digital electric smoker with the glass door look through and light with 4 racks. ( i lost my manual and cant seem to find an answer to these questions!) :)


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Mike

There a couple other threads going with the info you are looking for

TJ


----------



## dakotasmike (Jan 14, 2013)

Really? Where?


----------



## mtm408 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've got a fairly new MasterBuilt Electric Smoker as well with the digital remote.  I've noticed the same multiple display temps as you.  What I remember reading in the manual is you're suppose to hold the meat probe button in to read that them.  Didn't see anything about the multiple temps but I could be wrong.

As to the temp differences.  There are several threads that have been discussing the different heat levels in the MES units.  Most have a definite heat/temp difference between the right and left sides and the top and bottom.  You may get a closer reading between the two if they are directly next to each other.  Most of us with this type of smoker end up testing with tested temp sensor on the various racks, left and right.  Once you know the true difference between your actual temp an what your unit shows you'll get more consistance results.  

Here are links to a couple threads showing some of the temp variations.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129838/mes-30-and-mav-732-temp-variance

Use the search bar to search for subjects...

Good luck and enjoy...


----------



## will75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine is sitting at 275... but my maverick says 189.. meat temp is now 95, i am not sure what's going on. i may pull the maverick and let it get back to room temp and see if it's the maverick causing the issue.   100 degrees off is absurd, even if it's another part of the smoker.. I smoke on the 2nd rock, with pan on 3rd and AMZPS on the 4th . I have enough trouble keeping AMZPS to keep going without jerry rigging it all different ways, let alone worry about internal temp being off. i hope it's the maverick heh. but i doubt it~

 Meh didn't mean to necro, i didn't notice this was from 1 year ago exactly today lol


----------



## will75 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wanted to follow up... i am STILL having an issue with this smoker, almost 100 degrees off compared to maverick. It's very frustrating, i have to run it at 275... and after 10+ hours it starts to get closer to 200


----------

